# For those of you who want to hunt hogs in TX



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

Contact DB ranch It is only 125 and lots of hogs. I know several folks that have hunted here and have nothing but good things to say about it.

http://dbhuntingranch.com/


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Shouldn't the ad say "...those of you who want to *shoot* hogs in Texas..." rather than "...those of you who want to *hunt* hogs in Texas...?"

I looked at the website and am not convinced that's hunting. If I want to shoot a fenced-in hog, (or fenced-in anything for that matter), I'll just buy it, put it in my back yard, and fire away. It would be just exciting, and I wouldn't have to go to Texas to do it.

Sheesh.:eyeroll:


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

Well just cause it is high fenced is not a gaurantee kill. Things are different here in TX. We have thick brush large tracts of land. No one said sit in the blind. But then you may be disabled and want to or older and nt in the best help. This place is trying to accomidate everyone. Many people do not want to be on the ground when a sounder of hogs come in.... Can I ask you what your hog hunting exp is?

They have self guided spot and stalk hunts as well. Tell me what is your definition of hunting. The reason these places are high fenced is to keep the hogs in. It is a good neighbor type of deal. Lets say you are a farmer. Your place shares a fence with a hunting ranch. This hunting ranch buys hogs that have been trapped in the wild and released to hunt on his place. I dont think you would like it too much if those hogs were tearing up your farm lands. This is a buisness. I was reading about people having problems finding affordable hog hunting. I simply provided a place. Most game ranchs in TX are high fenced. 125 bucks, an hour North or a major city with a internation airport and really nice folks. Cant beat it. I have never paid to hunt as I am lucky enough to have a family farm. hunting in Tx is almost all private land. Not like the way you folks up there have the draws, and public lands. Hell if you think it is that easy use a bow. We are not talking about deer. We are talking about hunting the smartest animals in the woods with the best noses. Nothing is for sure. High fence or not. Let me guess you have problem hunting over bait as well? oke:


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

Kind of like saying you wont fish in a stocked pond or river.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Mike, You probably just started a mud slinging contest....lol. I have gotten into many arguments on this forum about how TEXANS aren't ethical hunters because we can hunt near feeders. Just ask them how ethical a food plot is, you'll get into all kinds of controversy stirred up. I'm with you though, but it's like pissing in the wind when you talk of the great state of Texas in this place. :beer:


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

I understand and to each there own. As hunters we need to stick together as there are more antis than hunters. As long as it is with in the law do it.


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I just saw this post & had to add my 2 cents. Hey, Fhalum have you ever really been on one of those "high Fence" hunts ? They are really cool, every bit hunting as if I went in the back 40 in Mn. 
Last year I went to a 1,700 acre ranch "high Fence" hunting. Imagine how big an area that is 640 acres in sq. mile, thats over 2 1/2 sq. miles. 
Really not like shooting them in your yard. Most buy wild cought & release, think that tames them ? Makes them even smarter. Hogs ARE very smart ! 
Ever hunt geese,ducks, even deer in a field ? thats probably easier. 
I won`t even mention the maintenance involved, fence,stands,feeders,feed,roads,facilities, etc. 
Try it man, it`s AWSUME.


----------



## rnr31 (Oct 10, 2009)

i am a hunting guide from maine.i used to laugh because i heard hunters down south would corn deer.THEN I MOVED TO FLORIDA....... tough job to find a place to hunt much less find a deer in the thick growth. i now hunt hogs more than anything i have ever hunted and i will say they are extremely smart. i run dogs and we have a good time but if its a lease ranch or public property hunting hogs is hard work.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

all us hunters should stick together. i totally agree, from the outside looking in any anti hunting people are looking for a reason to scream un ethical practice. hunting in a high fence, and more so transporting feral pigs across county or parish lines is highly illegal. i am a avid hog hunter, and i'd pay to work my dogs on a feral pig. do i call that hunting no sir i don't. and further more it wouldn't be something to brag about. and that goes for any hunt inside a fence.


----------



## viking (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been to DB. I took my son there in Sept. He wanted to shoot/hunt a hog for his 9th birthday. he did not have to ask me twice. It is about 30 miles from the house, a butcher in Bertram. You could spend a lot more then 125 for more of the same. It is fenced but, but I wanted the boy to get one. He had a better chance there then other places I have been. If you are going to travel 1500 miles and want the experience it is a deal. However the local butcher won't/don't take hogs til after deer season, maybe Feb. March so I been told.
The boy used a Mini-14, with 64 grain bullets that I handloaded. About a 50 yard 1 shot kill.
I used to laugh at hunting down here, But no more. It is a jungle and you just can't go and drive around and then spot and stalk.


----------



## Texhog1 (Feb 4, 2010)

If you've never been to Central Texas,you have no Idea what the Cedar Breaks look like.You could walk within 20 feet of a hog(if he would stay) and never see it.You just can't stalk in the cedars.Same in So.Texas except down there it's chapparell(a catch all term for the indegenious brush).I once spent 5 hrs on my hands and knees with my .44 in one hand and flashlight in the other tracking a wounded boar in So.Texas,not really a lot of fun,but very exciting.
Texhog1


----------

